# Modern American Sporting Rifle



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

"This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine. It is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My rifle without me is useless. Without my rifle I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will..." (Marine Brigadier General William H. Rupertus 1942)


























Ruger AR.556
16' bbl.
1 in 8" twist hand lapped barrel
Magpul grip
UTG USA made 6 pos. stock
2x7 illuminated reticle scope
Crimson Trace rail laser
Upgraded trigger spring kit
Trigger overtravel adjuster installed
Harris swivel bipod
STI 1.25" speed adjust sling

Varnints beware!

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I just bought this one recently. It is a Del Ton Echo 316. I put a Leupold VX-Freedom 1.5-4x20mm on it...I'm not much for a lot of magnification.








I will be taking it to the range on Friday to sight in that scope and break the rifle in. Think I might just break in that shiny new Gen 4 G26 while I'm at it.


----------

